# USB Music and Playlist question



## dnoeltx (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,
I tried searching, and can't find anything relevant. I have a 2013 Cruze LT with MyLink, but not Nav. I am connecting an Android phone with music on it to the USB, and it will find the music, but it will not find playlists. Is there a specific folder structure, location for .m3u files that I need to conform to? Current setup is:

Internal sd card:Music:​Playlist.m3u files​Artist_1 Folder​Artist_1_Album folder​Artist_1_Song_1 file​Artist_2 Folder​
etc.
The radio won't see music on the external sd card at all, so I copied to the internal, and now it will see that, index it, show me artists, albums, etc, and play the music, but my playlists do not show at all. The Playlist menu shows (1), but when I select it, there are none. All music files are .mp3 format, and my playlists are .m3u standard playlist format. My phones music player does see and play my playlists correctly, so they are pointing to the files correctly. Trying to figure out if they need to be somewhere else, or in a different format, or if there is something else going on.
Thanks for any help.
Dale


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you considered calling our Infotainment Specialists. They are able to assist with Infotainment system set up, navigation systems, downloading applications and system updates. Their number is 855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week. Please let me know if I can assist you in doing this.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dnoeltx (Jun 11, 2013)

I have chatted with them online, so that I was able to properly spell out the issue, with directory examples, etc. They were unable to help much really, so I decided to try here instead, in the hope that someone else had had the same issue and resolved it.
Thanks!


----------

